

What the State Birds Should Be - wallflower
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2013/05/state_bird_improvements_replace_cardinals_and_robins_with_warblers_and_hawks.single.html

======
JoeAltmaier
Quote: " 15\. Iowa. Official state bird: eastern goldfinch

Eastern goldfinch? That’s not even a thing.

What it should be: dickcissel"

Hm. I see goldfinches every day. They are colorful, fast, brave and
everywhere.

Who is this guy? He has a lot of uninformed opinions.

